# Cuchu's 14,000



## la reine victoria

Congratulations!
(*Again* . . . y-a-w-n)​ 
Is this your secret?​ 



Thanks anyway. 

LRV​


----------



## timpeac

14,000? Wow - your fingers must be mere bloody stumps!

Lucky for all of us who you help though!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## elroy

It's always a pleasure to congratulate you; lucky for us, you churn out posts at the speed of light so we get to do it pretty often!

Happy 14th postiversary!
Looking forward to the next one. ​


----------



## Alfry

Complimenti Cuchu. 

Your hands are nuclear tools


----------



## ElaineG

Dearest Chef Cut Leu, 

Keep cooking!  But don't try eating raw panda.  I've heard it's bitter and pluphy.

With warmest appreciation for all 14,000 + uncountable things you've done,

A Damp Nod.


----------



## Vanda

Credo, gente! Parem este homem! 

14.000 obrigados, cuchu!
​


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations, guaglione! More sun-dried tomatoes are on their way - this time in nice plain non-extravirgin olive oil, as requested , but with lots of peperoncino


----------



## lsp

Ahhhh, I knew him when he was just a mere 4 digit poster... seems like yesterday! Congrats on breaking new ground with this milestone. See you back here in a few days, I guess...


----------



## DDT

And here  Cuchu is playing on his keyboard...excellent performance, I have to say  

DDT


----------



## TrentinaNE

A bouquet for Cuchu -- grazie, gracias, merci, thanks for your wisdom and good temper!

Elisabetta


----------



## cuchuflete

As you know, I find these threads embarassing, heartwarming, fun, embarassing, undeserved, a chance to see friends at their goofiest and most creative, embarassing....  But this time I won't hide.

I'll follow a tradition I may have even started long away and far ago, and which you guys have perfected...

Merci, LRV!  What's in the can can rival who is in the can:

like this

Tim, thanks to a fine colleague who knows when to poke me in the eye.  Don't take any wooden nickels

Elroy, have you seen my turbocharged churn?  Have a look.

Grazie tante Alfry,  ma io non sono nuke you ler

Cara Elaine Bamboo, your secret username 

(A BALE BIO OMEN) is safe with me.

Vandinha, eu não posso ficar num lugar..a força da limpeza me vai capturar


----------



## cuchuflete

Carlo...thanks so much for taking the extraneous objects out of the bottle!  They make a lovely side dish.

LSP, Grazie!  You knew me when I was a two digit poster...and all of WR was about a dozen of us on line at one time.  Somehow, between the two of us, we haven't messed it up!  Should we celebrate with a four poster?

Special thanks, as always, to the Pickle Man, author of the best no context thread ever invented.  Un quabbraccio molto forte DDT!

Elisabetta, those are some very beautiful hemerocalis!  Thanks for those and all your wonderful posts.  If you can escape from Boston in July, you're welcome to see lots more growing here.


----------



## danalto

Oh, my, cuchu!
14,000????? 

wow...

kiss from Rome


----------



## Agnès E.

Dear Cuchu, 

After a whole 1.8975 day spent on scientifically, i.e., sheerly randomly studying stellar elements along with bread crumbs while having a bath, cutting grass and reading some Superman cartoons, I came to the firm, based on solid proof conclusion that your totem is:

LA PIEUVRE

I can therefore announce, without any trace of hesitation, that you can type on several computers simultaneously AND cook these many great seafood dishes, which happen to be now famous all over the world. This has be confirmed by careful watching of your everyday habits since 1908.

Yours faithfully,
Quagnès


----------



## la reine victoria

> *Cuchu
> As you know, I find these threads embarassing, heartwarming, fun, embarassing, undeserved, a chance to see friends at their goofiest and most creative, embarassing.... But this time I won't hide.
> 
> *


 
Fank Gawd yer've decided ter ''Come aht'' - yer needn't be ashamed.

These where they're due, innit?


From LRV who is one of these, as well as being -

(take your pick)

La this or simply a . 

Maude says hello! (For auld lang syne)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡Cuchu!*
*Gracias por ser uno de los ojos *
*vigía. Gracias por protegernos *
*de los "malos hilos" D)*
*y alejarnos de la ignorancia *
*catorce mil veces hasta ahora ...*​


----------



## lauranazario

Dearest Qxu,
While not one of your local "peepers", it is my pleasure to give you a personal serenade in honor of the fabulous work you do around here and as a thank-you for the wealth of knowledge and wit you eagerly share with us. 

un fuerte abrazo en tus 14K,
Laura


----------



## Monnik

*Look out your window, they're ready to sing for you! *​ 
TUSERENATA​ 
*A-M-A-Z-I-N-G*​ 
*FELICIDADES!!!*​


----------



## geve

Cuchu, where are you going?? We need you here!

I'd better get started on my speech for your 20k... In the meantime, I cooked you a meal _à la bonne franquette_ - but surely you could help me out with a few recipes. Hey wait a minute, why don't we open a sub-forum on cooking??? 

Con Gracias Tulations !


----------



## Whodunit

*WHAT?????*
_Again a postiversairy of Cuchu's?_

*Anyway, congratulation and just keep as you are ... fast, tolerant, and incredibly helpful mixed with your somehow humorous attitude. *​


----------



## lazarus1907

*¡Feliz decimocuarto millar, cuchu! ¡Y que cumplas muchos más!*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Feliz postadolescencia, Cuchuflete!!


----------



## belén

*CUCHU CUCHU CUCHU


Cada post tuyo es una flor, a cual más interesante y educativo..

Unos amigos con ganas de fiesta han venido a tocar algo para ti 

Muchas felicidades

Belén*​


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por los mensajes, Cuchuflete.


----------



## Isotta

I think this says it all.

Mille fois merci !


----------



## cuchuflete

Grazie Danalto, per il baccio romano. Now let's hope a certain Milanese retires to his TV stations so we can really celebrate!


Quagnesita-  I've been called worse than a pulpo!  But never by such a charming lamb!  Merci bien!



LRV--Thanks yet again to the ambrosian lamb giver...wrenching me from my seclusion.

Tigger!  Gracias hombre. ¿Malos hilos?  Jamás se ha visto tal cosa en este paraíso, ¿Verdad?  bad threads


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you, thank you and thanks again!

Here's a not=so-little something to spice up your life as a hybridist.  I look forward to seeing your day lilies next year.

Chaska


----------



## Aupick

Cheers! Thanks! Nice one! Much obliged! Greatly appreciated! Compliments! Truly grateful! Keep it up! Ta! I'll have some more of that! Hurrah! Here's to you! I'm indebted to you! Congratulations! I take my hat off to you! Three cheers!...

er... 13984 to go... I need a better thesaurus... Maybe you could just read this post about a thousand times, eh?


----------



## cuchuflete

LauraN- Muchísimas gracias por los regalos.  Finalmente se fue la nieve esta semana, y los peepers están cantando con alegría.


Monnik--I just looked out my window, y había una pandilla de músicos!   ¡Gracias por el buen regalo!


Geve, What a delicious meal!  Flowers for dinner.  Well, you've been threatening to shoot me for my sense of humor, so I guess I'll just take the punishment as a way to achieve new heights of _______________(yes, you may fill in whatever you like.)

Many thanks to all of you.
cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Danial and Lazarus,
The thanks belong to you.  I learn from both of you.

Inés,
¡Jamás la postadolescencia!  Contigo voy a ignorar los años y seguir con el juego.   Gracias colega.  

Querida PalmípedaLila,
Te agradezco la flor, la foto de mi juventud, y el apoyo constante.  Desde el principio de estos foros has sido mi maestra.

Fernando- Igualmente hombre...siempre un placer leerte.

Ayyyyy! Risotta...one of the idols of my wastrel youth reappears on these pages.   Thanks for the good collaboration and especially for our collective patience.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

*Congratulations, Cuchu!*
Wow, that is an impressing figure!
All my best.
EVA.


----------



## beatrizg

Desde este rincón mediterráneo va un brindis por un gentil caballero en sus 14 mil!


----------



## maxiogee

Can you believe it, 14,000 ways to say 
*"Off-topic and chat"*
​


----------



## timpeac

Rofl


----------



## cuchuflete

Chaska, Aupick, Eva y Bea, ¡Gracias!

Maxi!  What a great idea!  If we can only find a hack to the vB
Software to count deletions as if they were posts.....

You guys are a delight to work and play with.

Yes, you too Tim!

Thanks to all.


----------



## Jana337

Muito obrigada, signor Cucciu!  Click!

Jana


----------



## ILT

14,000 already?   Wow, that is a great number of posts teaching us and being patient with us 

Thanks for everything Cuchu.


----------



## anangelaway

*¡¡muchísimas gracias Cuchuflètoune!!*​ 
By now, you must be a champion _de la pétanque _I suppose...
So then I thought your next gift should be _un__Jeu de Tarot_​ 
*Have fun!*​ 
​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy P-Day, Cuchu!  *


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

And thanks for all.

Alundra.


----------



## América

14.000 abrazos de felicitaciones


----------



## nichec

Hummm......I really don't know what to say.....
This place won't be the same without your posts, and I'm so glad that you are here with us everytime when I get to read them.


----------

